# Would your friend go with you to the Cracks of Doom?



## Eledhwen (Oct 27, 2003)

Think carefully now.... The One Ring has come into _your_ posession, and it is you who must take it to Mordor, to the very Cracks of Doom, and cast it into the fire.

Do you have a friend like Sam? Is there anyone who would accompany you into the jaws of death?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 27, 2003)

I can think of one friend in real life, and one friend on the internet.

Real life a guy called James i know, hes my oldest friend (of about 13-14 years), and he ALWAYS backs me up and ALWAYS stands by me.

On the internet, Aulë, although he pranks about and stuff, he is one of the most decent guys i know. There are other people i would consider, but he is most likely.


----------



## Idril (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes, without a doubt my best friend would come with me, he just happens to be my husband - but he's also the most selfless, honourable person I know .


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 27, 2003)

While I'd probly end up being the friend, because most who know me say I'm pretty benevolant, I can't say that I have such a freind. I'd be much more likely to be that freind. I'm sort of a person that is nobodies best friend, but everyone comes to me for advice and a shoulder to lean on.


----------



## Elka (Oct 28, 2003)

Well I have A few friends who I think will join me on my quest. but for certain I have my best friend ELY who will do anything for me.........


----------



## Aulë (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *I can think of one friend in real life, and one friend on the internet.
> 
> Real life a guy called James i know, hes my oldest friend (of about 13-14 years), and he ALWAYS backs me up and ALWAYS stands by me.
> ...


Ah yes, good idea 







Mental Note: Push Thol into the fires of Mount Doom, and claim One Ring for oneself.


----------



## Niniel (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm not sure... of my real life friends I think only my boyfriend would go with me, and even he might think I'm crazy.
Of TTF people definitely Aulë


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 28, 2003)

I am not sure....really,probably Finduilas will be the only one who will come with me,but I will never take her with me,because it will be extremely dangerous for her!!!


----------



## Kahmûl (Oct 28, 2003)

None of my friend would ever risk their lives to help me destroy the ring, well mabey one of them would but I'm not sure?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kahmul _
> *None of my friend would ever risk their lives to help me destroy the ring, well mabey one of them would but I'm not sure? *


Why don't you ask him?!


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Oct 28, 2003)

Hmm. I don't think so, not if I asked them spontaneously, if they really understood the nature of the quest. Though, if I would convince them of it, I am sure they would not let me go on my own, or if they like Merry and Pippin understood little of what they were going to do. I say them, since I have a few friends that I would ask if I had to, some fall out because of lacking physical and mental qualities, some because... well sure they are friends, but not in a very deep sense. So, yes and no for me.

Måns


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 29, 2003)

I voted that I'd rather be the friend and that is probable, but I do have friends who would.

Ash, Lizybet, my siblings, Eriol, I hope Matt but I'm not sure. . .

And I know plenty of people who would go because of the quest and thinking that was important if not because of me.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 30, 2003)

There is only one Friend I could be certain of accompanying me anywhere, but I am older than most of the respondents here and perhaps a bit more realistic about my earthly friends' weaknesses as I learn more and more about my own.

I think it might be different if my friends understood, like Sam and Frodo did, the price of failure.


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 31, 2003)

I think so...I'm more likely to want to be the friend (I'm intolerable enough as it is without toting around an evil talismen), but yes, I do have friends who would go with me: Lomelinde, probably, Cadenza, and Kay, because they know I can't be trusted not to get in trouble.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Oct 31, 2003)

That's a really hard question to answer. I have two really good friends that I would have to consider the most. One of them, would defenetily be more capable, but I don't know if she would go, because she doesn't really bind herself to anything in life. My other friend I would have to say would be more willing, yet I would have to add that she would be less capable. 

I guess I could use reading LOTR as an example. I love LOTR, a lot. So my first friend would defenetly be able to read it, yet she hasn't. She says she might..... but she hasn't. She also says she won't tell me when she reads it. So I don't know. My other friend I don't think would be able to read it, at least not yet. But it's not as though she hasn't tried.... she has. She read a few chapters of TTT without being totally lost, and is now slowly making her way through The Hobbit. She's the friend that would do almost anything for me, and I try to be that way for her. 

I have to go back and say that out of all my friends, these are the two that I would be most willing to accompany to Mt. Doom.


----------



## mr underhill (Nov 2, 2003)

OK lets rewind ..

ME ? SAVING the world ? I would hand the ring to sauron... for a price . Had i been good i would probably take with me no one as it owuld be far too dangerous . Plus i'd get more food .


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 3, 2003)

I think we're getting a bit more realism here now. Those who have only seen the film version might not have grasped the slow, grinding slog suffered by Frodo and Sam, from danger to danger, hunger and thirst, with the constant risk of being caught and subjected to a terrible fate, and the near certainty of death at the end of it all.

Mr Underhill's honest response is closer to reality, I feel (though with two people, twice as much food and water can be carried). And don't forget, Frodo would never have made it without Sam.


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 3, 2003)

For sure, I know people who I'd follow and people who'd follow me.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Nov 3, 2003)

I know a few people who would come with me. But they may take quite a lot of time before making up their mind to come.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 8, 2003)

I have 3 friends that would do anything for me if I asked them...and vice versa of course. These are the kinds of friendships you never dreamed of being possible. How thankful I am for that cannot be put into words.

On TTF, I think Nóm would come with me (I hope!  ), and I'd definitely come along with her if she asked me.


----------



## Beleg (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't have any friend in real life who'd accompany me on such a journey.


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *I have 3 friends that would do anything for me if I asked them...and vice versa of course. These are the kinds of friendships you never dreamed of being possible. How thankful I am for that cannot be put into words.
> 
> On TTF, I think Nóm would come with me (I hope!  ), and I'd definitely come along with her if she asked me. *



I would go with you.

Especially if I'd get to go to Tol Eressea after . 

As for me... I guess I don't have to answer, ithrynluin said he'd go. Not sure if anyone else would.


----------



## elf_queen (Nov 9, 2003)

My (so called) friends are all a bunch of stuck-up, insecure nerds that are scared of going trick-or-treating. There's no WAY any of them would go to mount doom with me. Actually, it's a good thing that they wouldn't go with me because I would end up killing them. Anyway, the quest would be doomed if it was in my hands, because I'm way too power hungry!


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 10, 2003)

The quest would fail in my hands because I'd stop along the side of the road to pick flowers and then I'd go rock hunting in Moria and then in Lothlorien . ..there would be a lot of two week delays.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Nov 10, 2003)

Elgee, maybe you and I ought to go together. I'd keep you on the road (put that stupid rock down!!), and you'd keep me from giving the ring to random people that seem appealing. (Here! You want it? You can have it!)

I think I would be a terribly depressing person to go with, because I'd be really melancholy all the time. The most cheerful thing I would be able to manage would be a sarcastic raising of the eyebrow.


----------



## Rhiannon (Nov 10, 2003)

I'd be a bad person to go with because I'm whiny. Whine whine whine, all the way there. And then I'd probably fall off a rock and kill myself anyway.


----------



## Carantalath (Nov 21, 2003)

I had to pick "maybe" because even though my friends said they'd do anything for me, if I was the friend, I don't know if I'd last till the end. I mean, not only would it be scary but my friend would have to put up with you becoming overcome by the ring. I mean, I could end up turning on my friend and I don't know if she/he would be able to put up with me then, since I'd kind of be betraying them, you know, changing my loyalties from good to evil.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Nov 21, 2003)

I've got a couple of friends who would. Of course, one of the people I have in mind would go with me, but at some point during the journey, I would probably be forced to beat him senseless...

He sometimes shows up at the forum, and he knows who he is.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 22, 2003)

This trip would be worse than walking into the jaws of death; if captured, there would be indescribable torture and humiliation - from an enemy skilled in keeping his victims alive for just such amusement.

Now, count those willing friends again....


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 22, 2003)

Willing to go or able to go?

I bet plenty of my friends would think they could do it and would try.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 22, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong Elgee, but I suspect you have a circle of friends who are strongly Christian, do not fear death (but aren't necessarily fond of the process), and know that God is in control of their lives.

I would like to think this of my friends, but people are like tea bags - their true colours come out in hot water.

Er... why "The Bassett?"


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> *I would like to think this of my friends, but people are like tea bags - their true colours come out in hot water.
> *


I like the way you said it!!!!You are absolutely write!
Elgee,sometimes even fate is not strong enough...........


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Nov 23, 2003)

Fanaticism... always the ebst way to lure people out in danger, look aat Urban the VI, I think it was, and the council of Clermont, at the sermon he whipped the crowd into a religious frenzy, and made them vow not to rest before Jerusalem had fallen. Or, for that part at mr B. Ladin. Anyway, no, not a realist friend would do that, and I would not ask a friend to come with me, partly because of exaggerated confidence and aprtly out of "mercy".

Måns


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 23, 2003)

Yeah,this is interesting post.It was not the fate which leaded them but the fantaticism which was created by the same fate.The same it would be with the Ring story and Mount Doom


----------



## Eriol (Nov 23, 2003)

When fanaticism leads to a shutdown of reason it is bad. A "fanatic of reason" may be bad, therefore, if he shutdowns reason to praise reason...

Hehe. I don't know why I'm writing this here, but it's probably because I just read this:



> One must doubt when it is needed, affirm when it is needed and submit when it is needed. Those who don't proceed in this way do not understand the power of reason. There are those who breach these three principles -- by affirming everything as being demonstrated, when they don't understand what is a demonstration; by doubting everything, when they don't know where it is necessary to submit; by submitting to everything, when they don't know where it is necessary to judge.



Fragment 244 of Blaise Pascal's "Pensées". A great guy .


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 23, 2003)

Húrin Thalion makes a good point. Reason says "Don't go!"

Frodo never asked or expected to be accompanied to Mount Doom once he had made up his mind to go. Sam had every excuse not to accompany Frodo, but he insisted, and even risked drowning to force Frodo to take him.

How many friends would still come with a getout clause like that?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 23, 2003)

You describe my surroundings pretty well. Plenty of the people I know would at least start out as Frodo's just because it was the right thing to do.

Most of them would go on the quest because they thought it was the right thing to do.

The right thing is pretty compelling in some circles.



Oh, and the Bassett. . .you notice my deep thought? About Daisy Chains?

I was reading P.G.Wodehouse and cracking up, and the Bassett was the girl being discussed in that deep thought. ..just sounded like my type of girl. . .Newt Complex. . .Elgee rolls around laughing.


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 24, 2003)

My husband would go with me, or I'd kick his butt!
I've had two of his kids by cesarian, it's the least that man could do to go to the cracks of doom with me!


----------



## Gildor (Nov 24, 2003)

Probably not. They'd go as far as Rivendell or Lorien maybe, but that's it. Can't say that I'd blame em.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hikaru _
> *My husband would go with me, or I'd kick his butt!
> I've had two of his kids by cesarian, it's the least that man could do to go to the cracks of doom with me! *



WOW!!!I hope he will come,because the alternative seems to be painfull 
Welcome to TTF!!!

You too Gildor!!

*Welcome!!*


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hikaru _
> *My husband would go with me, or I'd kick his butt!
> I've had two of his kids by cesarian, it's the least that man could do to go to the cracks of doom with me! *


 HeHe! quite right! Only the last of my children was an emergency CS.


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> *HeHe! quite right! Only the last of my children was an emergency CS. *


Rock on Mama!
Yes, I 've already been to the Cracks of Doom and come out smiling ....maybe I'm crazy but I'm not opposed to having even more kids. And as I said, that man had better come along with me
and carry the diaper bag.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 24, 2003)

Ok,i think that was enough about kids  .I will have nightmares tonight.Let's concentrate on the topic 


I still don't think anybody would like to go with me.There is ONE may be,who would come with me.But you know it is much easier to go with me when everything is easy in the beginning,but how many will stay with me during the whole way?

Take for example to two men which went with Turin to kill Glaurung,it was easy to take the decision to go with Turin Turambar,but when they faced the reality things changed.And that task was not as difficult as Frodo's one


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 25, 2003)

This is so true, Gil-Galad.

I remember Elrond's words at the going forth of the fellowship from Rivendell, and Gimli's responses: _'This is my last word,' he said in a low voice. 'the Ring-bearer is setting out on the Quest of Mount Doom. On him alone is any charge laid: neither to cast away the Ring, nor to deliver it to any servant of the Enemy nor indeed to let any handle it, save members of the Company and the council, and only then in gravest need. The others go with him as free companions, to help him on his way. You may tarry, or come back, or turn aside into other paths, as chance allows. The further you go, the less easy will it be to withdraw; yet no oath or bond is laid on you to go further than you will. *For you do not yet know the strength of your hearts,* and you cannot foresee what each may meet upon the road.' 
'Faithless is he that says farewell when the road darkens,' said Gimli
'Maybe.' said Elrond, 'but let him not vow to walk in the dark, who has not seen the nightfall.'
'Yet sworn word may strengthen quaking heart,' said Gimli
'Or break it,' said Elrond. 'Look not too far ahead! But go now with good hearts! Farewell, and may the blessing of Elves and Men and all Free Folk go with you. May the stars shine upon your faces!'_

(the last sentence wasn't strictly necessary for my point, but I like it.)


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 26, 2003)

I think the situation, the quest, would destroy most but bring out the best in others. . .and accepting the quest wouldn't be the hardest part. We all think we can die for a cause, don't we? It would be sticking to it.


----------



## Roilya (Nov 28, 2003)

yes, i have a friend that would accompany me to the cracks of doom, he goes by the name Holdwine.


----------



## MrFrodo (Nov 29, 2003)

I have a two friends that would go with me.....maybe three....however i think we woudl most likely get lost....or use the one ring for our own gain!!!!


----------



## Firawyn (May 22, 2004)

I think I have a few friends who would go with me, no matter what. Two of them are members here: ~A Noldorian~ and Augthindul(sp?). I had a friend a long time ago who with out doubt would also but..well that's another story(don't ask).


----------

